# Leitmotives in Star Wars



## xv12commander

Hi! I've made this video with the purpose of showing how J. Williams uses the leitmotives tecnique composing his score: entagling and shading them the Wagner way... did you notice that? what do you think? This is just a test but I could do this for a wider portion of the film and in many others scenes.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Definitely. The Wagner influence is there. There is also the Yoda theme and the Imperial March.


----------



## bharbeke

That's a very nice video, and any excuse to see the end of Revenge of the Sith again is welcome. Appearances of a leitmotif after the first one did not have the name, only the color symbol. I would appreciate seeing the name every time, even if abbreviated or otherwise marking it as a later appearance of the theme.


----------



## xv12commander

Phil loves classical said:


> Definitely. The Wagner influence is there. There is also the Yoda theme and the Imperial March.


Yes you are right there's "Yoda theme", which is quite nice, but there's also the emperor theme, grievious theme, anakin's love theme, Han solo and leila love theme, the stormtroopers theme, etc, etc...
Maybe I will cover theme in the future!


----------



## xv12commander

bharbeke said:


> That's a very nice video, and any excuse to see the end of Revenge of the Sith again is welcome. Appearances of a leitmotif after the first one did not have the name, only the color symbol. I would appreciate seeing the name every time, even if abbreviated or otherwise marking it as a later appearance of the theme.


Yes I like that part very much too, it's also very interesting the end of "The attack of the clones" in which the clones army of the Republic is seen deploying in front of the chancellor but strangely in the background is played the imperial march... I may do that as next...
Anyway that thing of showing just the symbols was made on purpouse because if something the leitmotives are blended is easier to show this just by showing the two differents symbols instead of the names which maybe too long, that's why, but I will think about your suggestion! Anyway thank you!


----------



## xv12commander

If someone is interested I've made another video about this from the end of the attack of the clones!


----------

